# خزانات البسام



## الهارب11 (16 مايو 2012)

مصانع البسام العالمية
للخزانات البلاستيكية عمودي وافقي بجميع المقاسات
ولدينا اكبر خزان في العالم ومساحته20000كالون
وخزانات بخمس طبقات 
نحن الوحيدين المصنعين للخزانات بخمس طبقات
ونملك شهادة الايزو الجودة العالمية على منتجاتنا
وموافق علينا من جميع البلديات في الامارات العربية المتحدة
ولدينا ايضا خزانات الفيبر كلاس
وخزانات تحت الارض
وخرناتGRB PANAL
HOT PRESS ONLY
Isulated and non insulated
raw materiales from UK

وتصنع بجودة عالمية
ولدينا حواجز الطرقات البلاستكية

ومظلات السيارات المصنوعة من الفيبر كلاس

للاستفسار اكثر الرجاء ان لاتتردد بالاتصال
مندوب مبيعات علاء
00971504760821


----------

